# Intact Male Marking.. how to stop?



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So I looked through threads but I couldn't find very many addressing HOW to actually train the male from marking, only that it was a training issue. I have a friend who has a year old male pointer who has started marking. They have a female who's not fixed either. Any suggestions you can give me to pass on? I have never had to deal with this problem..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The foundation training should start when the dog is young(M/F intact or neutered, they should not be allowed to mark whenever whereever). 

Keep him on a line tell him to go potty or whatever cue you'll use. After that, when he marks without your verbal ok (after he's actually done his real pee) correct him. Let him know verbally when he can and can't go.... and tell him NO~ pop the line to move him along when he starts marking. 
If the dog is off leash, there isn't much you can do other than do a verbal correction which obviously has no impact for most dogs. My male is very biddable and handler sensitive, so a verbal did stop him for the most part when he was younger. 
Though females in season may have their brain all fuzzled....so don't expect perfection if you are training or on property somewhere there is a female in heat. But I don't see marking as the behaviors used, it is more sniffing, licking the ground or teeth chattering. We train around many females and pretty much there is one in heat all the time, we just train thru it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Will definitely help when they spay the female. If the marking is bad I may even do it earlier rather then later to help my anger and the furniture.....

Otherwise, it really is just a training issue to work on. Keep the male in the same room so you can mark when that leg is raises. Make sure an enzyme cleaner is used to spray and clean up any messes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is the dog marking indoors or just lifting his leg to pee? If it's indoors, I would treat it as a house training issue. Go back several steps, so the dog has less freedom and more chances to go outdoors.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is not going to fix either dog. So I suppose training is the only fix. I will have her take a look at this thread.

She tells me he is marking indoors. I did suggest that she leash him inside or a least not let him roam. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely a training issue. Plenty of folks have intact dogs that only mark outdoors (or when/where allowed). I would have her think of it in terms of potty training, not so much marking (that almost seems to excuse the behavior). He shouldn't be allowed to pee indoors, male or female, intact or altered. Yes, leashing him would be a good solution if she wants him to have more freedom or not be confined to a crate or specific room.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Is she taking him to classes? IMO, this dog needs more than a simple housetraining refresher.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Females as well as males start marking at home *when feel threatened by other dog*, it has nothing to do with sterilizing or being filthy, but has to do a lot with anxiety. The most common issue is a fight over a female - if the dog was attacked in presence of his female friend, that puts him down terribly and he starts feeling insecure even at home. If you two walk together, and you let your dog to interact with many other males on the way - it can cause such behaviour as well. Females pee at home for the same reason after having puppies. They try to mark the area where they already had and most likely would have again to raise their next litter, so to frighten other dogs. By the mere smell our dogs get an awful lot of information. I don't know is it true or not, but it is said, that by smelling to the other dog's "post" the males can not only detect that dog's age, physical health, but also size and agressiveness. So, I believe that, if you walk in areas overpopulated by other dogs it can also increase anxiety. I suggest to spare the male if he is young (under 2 years), if he is older - his stereotypes would be crystallized already and sterilization might not produce any effect. Sorry to say that, but your friend would have to start walking and playing alone in more or less dog free areas.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't believe she is taking them to classes, just doing things at home with them in regards to OB. Also to David.. Nothing has changed in their house and situation. Female has been there and they got him a year ago and it just started. As far as I know.. nothing threatening happened and other dogs have not been in the place.


----------

